# sprung traps



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I set out 3 victor #3 footholds and two were sprung this mourning. All I could see around it were faun tracks from a deer on both. It rained the day before and I could see fresh tracks pretty good. But the ground may have still been hard enough so I could not see yot tracks. Will deer dig traps? Or was it a yot? :-? Mich


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

they dont neccasarily dig them but they might accidently step on one and if they do it will do no harm what so ever to them and they will simply pull there foot out


----------

